# Troy missing bolt?



## snowmtl5678 (24 d ago)

Hello,

New to this forum. New Troy 2420 owner.

Anyone know what this empty hole is for on a Troy 2420?

Plase see attached photo.

Thanks


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Not for the last time, but PLEASE post your actual model number...

Willing to bet that hole is not used on your particular model.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

it is just missing a plastic cap like there is on the other hole. all the newer MTD machines have the bolt holes for multiple different engines.


----------



## snowmtl5678 (24 d ago)

tabora said:


> Not for the last time, but PLEASE post your actual model number...
> 
> Willing to bet that hole is not used on your particular model.


Model # is: 31AS6KN2B23


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

snowmtl5678 said:


> Model # is: 31AS6KN2B23


Yup, looks like the "C" locations are unused on your machine. The 305cc machines use those holes.


----------



## snowmtl5678 (24 d ago)

tabora said:


> Yup, looks like the "C" locations are unused on your machine. The 305cc machines use those holes.
> View attachment 205344


Many thanks for the info.


----------



## heamicdan (1 mo ago)

lots things have same body for different models and certain holes will not be used --


----------

